# double exposure with digital?



## blonde2462 (May 7, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right spot but it seemed to fit so here it goes, i went to dc a couple nights ago to take pictures with my friends while reviewing them on my computer i came across one that caught my attention. it looks like it is double exposed but from what i read it is near impossible to do that with a digital camera. can someone explain???

this is the picture:






if you look carefully the original picture seems to have been moved to the upper right hand corner but the shadows on the bottom and the image on the left corner are unexplainable. keep in mind this was walking down a path in dc at about 230 am. (smart idea right?)

please note: this picture is not photoshopped at all. this is straight from my memory card.

any and all explanations are welcomed


----------



## Formatted (May 7, 2011)

Its not double exposure, just a long shutter speed. A light has fallen on the people thus fixing them on your sensor. Someone below me (probably KmH) will have a better explanation about why...


----------



## molested_cow (May 7, 2011)

If this was long exposure in the dark, there's chance for the so-called double exposure if you have other light source that illuminates the scene at different times during the exposure.

For example, the shutter opens in pitch black. The flash lights once, then a second time. Then the shutter closes. In this case, the image will record both flash points as overlapping images when in fact it's really considered one single exposure.


----------



## 480sparky (May 7, 2011)

Shutter was open 13 seconds.  Although you would not have been able to frame the 'second' image as the mirror would have been up.

BTW, the Nikon D7000 is capable of double exposures.


----------



## KmH (May 7, 2011)

Most DSLR's are capable of multiple exposures. It is a feature usually absent from the low end entry-level cameras.


----------

